# brain gone to mush



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have read so much now that my Brain is no longer computing anything.

When we arrive we have to get an NIE number to open a bank account to transfer the money into to be able 

1) Buy House

2) Get Residency


So

When we arrive do we apply directly for a residents NIE because we will obviously need a residents bank account. Suddenly it is all very confusing. Or do we apply for a non residents account , to start with :juggle:

Basically take me through steps 1 -10


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> I have read so much now that my Brain is no longer computing anything.
> 
> When we arrive we have to get an NIE number to open a bank account to transfer the money into to be able
> 
> ...


get a non-resident bank account - should be able to do that with your passport (atm - I'm hearing rumblings that this is changing & you'll have to have a NIE soon) 

check with the extranjería - they might want you to register on the padrón before you register on the register of foreign residents

then register as a (foreign) resident & they are supposed to issue you with a NIE at the same time


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks.

I was getting myself is a lather about that one over a cup of coffee this afternoon.

Basically non resident when we arrive, and then the rest will naturally follow

Appreciate that thanks

6 weeks away... its all getting very real now!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

cambio said:


> thanks.
> 
> I was getting myself is a lather about that one over a cup of coffee this afternoon.
> 
> ...


There is no need to worry yourself, just take one step at a time. Nobody is going to push you to get it sorted, you'll be fine. It will be confusing because it's new to you. The wheels can grind slowly, so just be relaxed about it.
If you get to a situation that you don't know what to do, ask your lawyer. Our lawyer was just fantastic and after 12 years, she is still our lawyer.
I've asked my Spanish neighbours about things and they just say, don't worry, it'll get done eventually.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, its Spain - mañana as they say, relax

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeh, don't worry, it will all fall into place..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> thanks.
> 
> I was getting myself is a lather about that one over a cup of coffee this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree with every one who says 'take it slowly', there is one situation where you need to be timely.

If you are bringing a vehicle with you and wish to matriculate it (put onto Spanish plates) then this needs to be done within a short period (30 days now??) of signing on the padron. If you do it after this time period, then you will have a VERY much larger bill to pay.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Whilst I agree with every one who says 'take it slowly', there is one situation where you need to be timely.
> 
> If you are bringing a vehicle with you and wish to matriculate it (put onto Spanish plates) then this needs to be done within a short period (30 days now??) of signing on the padron. If you do it after this time period, then you will have a VERY much larger bill to pay.


Hi

we are bringing a car but do not want to Matriculate it we intend returning it to the Uk after 3 months...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we arrived in 2010 we opened a bank account with Cajamar. They told us we needed the NIE and a passport. We made a mistake and got a non-resident NIE which expired after three months. So when it expired the bank froze the account. We had to renew the NIE and get the resident version (same NIE number). All that has changed but according to a friend who works for the police and issues NIE numbers, the non-resident version still expires after three months. When you open your bank account the bank should be able to tell you what is best for you to do.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> When we arrived in 2010 we opened a bank account with Cajamar. They told us we needed the NIE and a passport. We made a mistake and got a non-resident NIE which expired after three months. So when it expired the bank froze the account. We had to renew the NIE and get the resident version (same NIE number). All that has changed but according to a friend who works for the police and issues NIE numbers, the non-resident version still expires after three months. When you open your bank account the bank should be able to tell you what is best for you to do.


I understand that this is what happened to you, but it's not correct.

You do NOT need an NIE (yet) to open a non-resident bank account in Spain.


Just to clarify, there is no 'resident' version of the NIE. There is just a non-resident document with your NIE on it or there is the 'residencia' (green) document with your NIE on it.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi cambio,

Exciting times !

We are one year ahead of you & opened our non resident bank account with last 3 pay slips, passport, UK utility bills, CT bill, in December 2012, before we moved over.

This gave me time to transfer my pensions to the Spanish account. We were required to show a stamped bank statement showing savings & monthly income, when we applied for the Residencia.

We completed the process as speedily as the Spanish red tape allowed !! We are pensioners & needed to apply for our Health cards - this application requires proof of Residencia & Padron.

It is a strange feeling uprooting yourself from life, as you know it 

Just remember.....photocopies galore


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

When brain turns to mush please place in sieve, drain out extra juices, and then transfer to spin dryer (use short spin only). Leave to fluff up overnight and insert again in morning.


----------

